# RMC Underground 90's Attached to PVC Conduit



## jar546 (Nov 6, 2019)

Do the RMC 90's connected to the PVC conduit have to be grounded?


----------



## TheCommish (Nov 6, 2019)

some pride in workmanship in the install, I usually see a bunch of sticks and assort  pieces of  EMT masquerading as pips holder.

Is this going to have a pad poured over it? is there   and grounding  method  required for the equipment?

would not  hurt to bond it


----------



## steveray (Nov 6, 2019)

Ground it? or bond it? Typically "isolated" metal parts get a pass, but that may be different if it is service conductors or some other stuff...It will be grounded because it is buried in the ground....


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 6, 2019)

250.80 Service raceways and enclosures
Exception: A metal elbow that is installed in an underground nonmetallic raceway and is isolated from possible contact by a min. cover of 18" to any part of the elbow shall not be required to be connected to the ground system conductor or grounding electrode conductor.

250.86 Other conductor enclosures and raceways
Exception No. 3: A metal elbow that is installed in an underground nonmetallic raceway and is isolated from possible contact by a min. cover of 18" to any part of the elbow shall not be required to be connected to the ground system conductor or grounding electrode conductor.


----------



## steveray (Nov 6, 2019)

But if they do the min. cover, a "vertical" transition elbow would typically not meet the 18" of cover required by those sections....


----------

